# Aspekt dokonany / niedokonany i Present Perfect Continuous



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Zastanawiam się w jakim aspekcie można przetłumaczyć następujące zdanie:

_Years ago Andrew would always laugh about the bizarre things old age has been doing to his dad.
Źródło: _http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2527472&page=2&p=12748418#post12748418

Kontekst: The bizarre things old age regularly did to Andrew's father, such as making him on occasions forget his own name, continue to occur at the time this was written. However, Andrew no longer finds this funny; it upsets him if anything seeing his dad be so forgetful and affected by old age.

Andrew would always laugh about the bizarre things old age had done/has done/would do to his dad. Old age still affects his father, but Andrew no longer finds it funny.

I hope that makes it clearer.

I feel that 'would do' and 'had done' both work. (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2527472&p=12741113#post12741113)

Dokonanym:

1. Dawniej Andrzej zwykł śmiać się z osobliwych rzeczy, które podeszły wiek przysporzył i nadal przysparza jego ojcu. 

Niedokonanym:

2. Dawniej Andrzej zwykł śmiać się z osobliwych rzeczy, które podeszły wiek przysparzał i nadal przysparza jego ojcu. 


Wydaję mi się, że w dokonanym. Ja sądzicie?


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Wolf. I would only say _bizarre things the old age had done to his father_ or _would do_, but they may mean something slightly different. I don't think we can use _has done_ with the past tense in the first clause. As to the Polish translation -- I would translate bizarre as _dziwnych_ -- _osobliwy_ has more positive connotations. I would just use a regular past tense in Polish. _Dawniej Andrzej śmiał się z_ (_różnych_ -- _I would add różnych) rzeczy które przyniósł ojcu starszy wiek_, _które_ _przyszly wraz ze starszym wiekiem_, smiał się _z ojca i z różnych dziwnych rzeczy które przyniósł mu starszy wiek_, _smiał_ _się z różnych smiesznych rzeczy które były rezultatem starzenia się ojca_.


----------



## Thomas1

Ja natomiast optowałbym za 'used to' zamiast 'would', tak jak dwie osoby, które napisały zaraz przed wiadomością ze zdaniem, o którym mowa.
Fragment, o który pytasz, można by przetłumaczyć na przykład w ten sposób:
[...] które podeszły wiek po dziś dzień przynosi jego ojcu.
[...] które wynikają/wywodzą się z podeszłego wieku ojca.
Lub wersja Liliany zmieniona o 'są' w miejsce 'były'.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't personally see that much difference between _would_ and _used to_. I think the whole sentence, however, has to be in the past -- both in English and in Polish. (both clauses).


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you, Liliana, for letting me know your point of view and your translation. It is interesting. I was surprised to find that Loob and Forrero actually could say the sentence: _Years ago Andrew would always laugh about the bizarre things old age has been doing to his dad. _And then how do you translate that? Anyway, will using the perfective or imerfective make a big difference? E.g. _które przychodziły _instead of _które przyszly._


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know. I personallly would not use the present perfect continuous here, but if I found a sentence like that I would understand it that the bizarre (in his opinion) things are still happening to his father, and that they started happening sometime in the past, and that at one time he used to laugh about them, but he does not do it anymore. In this case, it could be translated as: Kiedyś (dawniej) Andrzej smiał się z różnych dziwnych rzeczy które przydarzają się ojcu, ze względu na wiek.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję Thomas. To znaczy podoba ci się, kolego, wersja _Andrew always used to laugh about the bizarre things old age has done to his dad (one might add but now he sees the tragedy unfolding in them).
_I wtedy zdanie w czasie the Present Perfect _the bizarre things old age has done to his dad _można przetłumaczyć używając czasu teraźniejszego:
W sumie: _Dawniej Andrzej śmiał się z różnych dziwnych rzeczy_
[...] które podeszły wiek po dziś dzień przynosi jego ojcu. _(Podoba mi się _po dziś dzień)
[...] które wynikają/wywodzą się z podeszłego wieku ojca.
Lub zmieniona wersja Liliany _które są rezultatem starzenia się ojca. (__Oryginalna wersja Liliany z _były_ bardziej mi się podobała.)_

A w czasie terażniejszym nie można użyć aspektu dokonanego; pozostaje tylko niedokonany.
Jeszcze raz dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

I personally would not use _used to_ with _always_, but I am not sure if there is anything wrong with it -- it just seems slightly strange to me. Maybe : _He used to always laugh_? _Always _cannot refer directly to _used to_, in my opinion, since the construction refers only to some unknown time in the past. I am not sure, to be honest, why the Present Perfect is used here. If _he_ _used to_, I think it should have been _had done_. Only if you treat it as something that is true even now, then perhaps. However, _had done_ would be fine too.


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> ... In this case, it could be translated as: Kiedyś (dawniej) Andrzej smiał się z różnych dziwnych rzeczy które przydarzają się ojcu, ze względu na wiek.



Thank you.  I would add Thomas's "po dziś dzień": 
Kiedyś (dawniej) Andrzej smiał się z różnych dziwnych rzeczy które _po dziś dzień_ przydarzają się ojcu, ze względu na wiek.

But then his sentence sounds better: [...] które podeszły wiek po dziś dzień przynosi jego ojcu. 
Don't you think so?


----------



## LilianaB

To tell, you honestly, somehow _które po dziś dzień przynosi mu wiek_, does not sound too good to me in Polish, but then I don't really listen to Polish that much, these days.


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> To tell, you honestly, somehow _które po dziś dzień przynosi mu wiek_, does not sound too good to me in Polish, but then I don't really listen to Polish that much, these days.


It doesn't sound strange to mi. Compare:  
Po dziś dzień chodzą turyści tym oznakowanym na niebiesko szlakiem. ( http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schronisko_PTTK_"Samotnia" )


----------



## LilianaB

Ok. I believe you.


----------

